# Frogs Everywhere!



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello folks,
Yesterday I went on a wee trip out to a local herping spot, waded ankle deep out in to the marsh following the sound of Frogs. Naturally, I took pictures.














I counted a good 70 of the wee guys in the one shallow pool, got pretty close too without really being noticed. I guess they had other things on their minds...

Erik


----------



## Tuatara (Feb 1, 2009)

Brilliant photos!! The bluey colours of the males really show up in your pics! :no1:


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Tuatara said:


> Brilliant photos!! The bluey colours of the males really show up in your pics! :no1:


Cheers! Aye, I'm chuffed with how these shots turned out - took a lot more but they were all rubbish haha!


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Great pics, I took this video of my pond, loads of frogs and spawn.
http://www.youtube.com/user/PeteQsnakes51


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Pete Q said:


> Great pics, I took this video of my pond, loads of frogs and spawn.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/PeteQsnakes51


Nice one!
I took a similar, albeit shorter video the other day:
Frogs Breeding 2012. - YouTube


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

Pete Q said:


> Great pics, I took this video of my pond, loads of frogs and spawn.
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/user/PeteQsnakes51"]http://www.youtube.com/user/PeteQsnakes51[/URL]


 
Blimy, how many frogs can you get in a pond :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

dragonbreeder said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikpaterson/6792231700/ I guess they had other things on their minds...
> 
> Erik


I guess they did! :whistling2:

Great photos! :2thumb:


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*spawn*

Saw my first batch of frog spawn today. At around 390 meters - Horrocks Fold Hamlet - Bolton Moors. There was a good dozen or so clumps with activity in the mud too.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

feorag said:


> I guess they did! :whistling2:
> 
> Great photos! :2thumb:


Seems likely haha! But it was convenient as it did allow me to get pretty close lol
Thanks 



KWIBEZEE said:


> Saw my first batch of frog spawn today. At around 390 meters - Horrocks Fold Hamlet - Bolton Moors. There was a good dozen or so clumps with activity in the mud too.


Congrats! I like the feeling of seeing the first frog or frog spawn, makes everything suddenly feel very springy


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

dragonbreeder said:


> Seems likely haha! But it was convenient as it did allow me to get pretty close lol
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what i thought when i saw some last weekend lol, stuff was everywhere seems a lot of frogs have spawned in temp ponds though might see if i can move them elsewhere, few dry days and they would have had it lol.


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Kuja said:


> Exactly what i thought when i saw some last weekend lol, stuff was everywhere seems a lot of frogs have spawned in temp ponds though might see if i can move them elsewhere, few dry days and they would have had it lol.


It's not been too rainy here lately so a lot of the regular temporary pools that form in spring are too small and shallow for the Frogs to spawn so they have moved to the more permanent areas. Though granted a lot of the afore mentioned areas do need to be tidied up a bit.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

still haven't seen any frogs, but newts a-plenty. had the first one in a pond at the london wetland centre today, fished out during a pond dipping session in the afternoon... after we'd told the people in the morning it was too early for newts in the ponds!


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

laurencea said:


> still haven't seen any frogs, but newts a-plenty. had the first one in a pond at the london wetland centre today, fished out during a pond dipping session in the afternoon... after we'd told the people in the morning it was too early for newts in the ponds!


Nice one! Aye I stumbled upon a wee newt myself the other day there, lets hope that there isn't another cold snap!


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

Another shot from a more urban site where the frogs are both more accessible and less wary of people.


Fortunately the site is fenced off from the general public who can only view from ~6-8ft away -for the purposes of surveying I was granted access for a day. Pretty cool stuff to be honest.


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

nice!

i found a frog down the local high street on friday night. a bit of a surprise.

saw the first Marsh Frog of the year yesterday and the newts are aquatic now, a refugia that is normally full of them was empty and a nearby pond was alive with them - amazing to see, the more you looked in the more newts you saw.


----------



## JessAndDrew (Sep 6, 2011)

Just had a sudden thought, What do tadpoles eat?


----------



## RobbHughes (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know what they eat in the wild but I know they like regular fish food flakes


----------



## dragonbreeder (Aug 22, 2007)

JessAndDrew said:


> Just had a sudden thought, What do tadpoles eat?


Tadpoles when they initially emerge from the egg absorb the contents of their egg sac in order to develop. once they start to become mobile, they eat the spawn and plant matter such as algae etc. they continue to eat plant matter for a while eventually moving on to eating small water invertebrates & cannibalism.


----------

